# E ci sono ricascata. In caccia del fedele.



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2014)

Io non so davvero cosa ci vedono i fedeli in me.
forse sono rassicurante. Forse la kretinite li fa sentire a loro agio. Forse i miei occhioni blu ispirano tenerezza piú che sesso.
Io non lo so davvero, sta di fatto che becco sempre loro. E sempre loro mi fanno partire il trip erotico porno.
Vedi Man.
Mi sono creata una teoria per spiegare questa duplice sfiga.
Mi attraggono pochissimi uomini, in quattro anni solo Man per dire. E parlo di attrazione non da tromba amico che non é proprio nelle mie corde e mai stata.
La scopata extra con risata, forse mi andava bene a 20 anni, non certo oggi.
Perché la posta in gioco é altissima. E altissime sono le mie aspettative per la boccata di ossigeno.
Questo vuol dire porno. Vuol dire  che il tipo in questione mi deve fare sessissimo ma prima scoparmi la testa. E se ci rido la testa me la scopicchia e basta al limite.
E ripeto.
Solo Man.
Perché il rotolarsi in un letto a scambiare fluidi é solo la fine del viaggio. Io sono donna che si gusta anche tutto il prima, che deve essere a tinte un pó fosche. E con un trombamico non ci sono.
I traditori seriali non mi considerano. E in effetti nemmeno io li cago tanto.
Sono machinette da sesso in genere, che fanno della trombata una roba "meccanica" , e totalmente inadatti ad eccitare quella parte di me ( le sinapsi ) che poi dà l ordine alla guest.

Qualche mese fa ho giurato ( sul pannocchione di Occhiverdi ) che vista l esperienza con Man, avrei evitato  come la peste i fedeli, in quanto troppo rischiosi emotivamente.
Loro tradiscono da fedeli  che non é certo come tradisco io o quelli come me che poi chiusa la porta motel, torno esattamente dove voglio tornare e anche se indugio  con pensieri e sospiri lascivi pensando all extra non mi cambia la vita oe soprattutto non mi faccio film.
Ma i fedeli...bombe ad orologeria.
Quindi il giuramento pannocchiato.
Non é che me lo ha ordinato il medico di tradire. Un cazzo forestiero non é una medicina salvavita ( anche se, la vita, la rende decisamente migliore ) quindi...

Quindi una sega. Ci sono ricascata. Con uno  che,  come Man, non mi ha colpita da subito. Un fottutissimo fedele convinto.

L ho conosciuto a settembre tramite amici.
Fisicamente come piacciono a me.
Non molto alto. Morbido ma  "compatto", aria da bravo ragazzo, un timido con brio, di poche parole e senza quell aggressività tipica dei cazzuti.
E luii cazzuto lo é. Cazzutissimo. Ma in modo tranquillo. Di uno che non deve dimostrare una mazza di niente di quello che é. Perché. Semplicente. Si vede.
Ci siamo stati simpatici subito ma niente pennellate erotiche.

Non abita a Milano, ma all estero. Lavora per l onu e fa l avvocato contro i cattivi del mondo, quindi capite il suo essere cazzuto e forte senza la componente aggressiva da cazzo duro.
Or bene.
Nonostante nesssun sfrucugliamento erotico, nei mesi ci siamo scritti mail.
Amichevoli. Niente robe rouge. 
Ma.
Non so perché. 
Non so per come ma qualche settimana fa le cose sono cambiate.
Totalmente.
Era a Milano. Ci siamo visti per un caffé, insieme ad altri,  e lí mentre lo ascoltavo parlare del suo lavoro in maniera tranquilla e molto uomo, ho cominciato a vedermelo in un letto.
A farmi di tutto. Compreso l anal. Compreso lo schiacciamento tipo mosca sul muro. Compreso...
La cosa strana é che anche lui in quell occasione assolutamente normale, ha cominciato a percepirmi in maniera diversa.

Poi é ripartito. E le mail sono riprese.
Diverse. Piú intime. Piú "noi".
Allora ho tirato l amo. Vuoi vedere che il nostro fedele magari sotto sotto...

Niente.
Gli piaccio. Mi farebbe di tutto e di piú. Io mi farei fare di tutto e di piú ma.
-Sono fedele Tebe...-
- Ma liberati da questa malattia, su!-
- Non posso. E non voglio ma mi piace scoparti la testa.-

E quella me la scopa benissimo. Ma solo quella.

Ora sono davanti ad un bivio.
Scatenare la guerra global tebana per farlo cedere  o accontentarmi dello scopaggio testa che si. Ok. Figo. Ma...?

Diciamo che il fatto che lui sia sempre in giro per il mondo e abiti con la sua famiglia lontanissimo da Milano,  gioca a suo favore perché io do il meglio del traviamento fedeli quando li ho davanti mentre qui...
Peró. Sono cosí rari quelli che mi scoperei a manetta che quando ne trovo uno é un peccato mortale non approfittarne ...

Occhi scusa ma se ti cade il pipino capIscimi.
:carneval:

Che palle.



Inviato da Galaxy note


----------



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2014)

Comunque ho intenzione di lasciargli una via di fuga.
Nel senso che la mia dichiarazione di guerra é stata fatta ma. Finché mi da corda io lo marco stretto.
E lui puó decidere se vuole continuare a rischiare o chiudere il tutto.
Davanti ad un no deciso io mi fermo.
Ma in assenza di quello...


Useró tutte le armi convenzionali e non, per trascinarlo in motel.

Devo tirare fuori la valigetta da caccia grossa.
Corde. Anestetico. Addormentante.
Non vorrei che poi all ultimo mi scappasse.

Che fatica sti fedeli.
Che fatica.
Ma un vaccino non esiste?


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Febbraio 2014)

'Azz.

Poraccio 

Magari fagliela anche a lui la dichiarazione di guerra che hai fatto qui, pari pari e con tutti i sigilli, così almeno sa a che gioco si gioca... e se non se la sente fa a tempo a scappare salvando dignità e calzoni :mrgreen:

E se invece sceglie di continuare a giocare. Bè.
Aggiornaci


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe;bt9717 ha detto:
			
		

> Comunque ho intenzione di lasciargli una via di fuga.
> Nel senso che la mia dichiarazione di guerra é stata fatta ma. Finché mi da corda io lo marco stretto.
> E lui puó decidere se vuole continuare a rischiare o chiudere il tutto.
> Davanti ad un no deciso io mi fermo.
> ...



Al momento tu sembri la cosa più vicina...


----------



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2014)

La dichiarazione di guerra é stata fatta.

Mi ha riso dietro.


----------



## mic (24 Febbraio 2014)

Deve essere proprio stronzo (scusa il francesismo).
Ma come cavolo fa a permettersi di dirti di no?
Valli a capire stì fedeli.
che poi magari mandano in giro foto non loro per rimorchiare.


----------



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2014)

mic;bt9721 ha detto:
			
		

> Deve essere proprio stronzo (scusa il francesismo).
> Ma come cavolo fa a permettersi di dirti di no?
> Valli a capire stì fedeli.
> che poi magari mandano in giro foto non loro per rimorchiare.


Senti da che pulpito.
Se tanto mi da tanto tu sei un fedele come lui.
Vattene da qui che siamo tutti una brutta compagnia. Sei nella tana del lupo.

Ma non puó mandarmi foto non sue dai.
Mica l ho " conosciuto"  in una chat lothariana.

Oddio...tu sei uno di quelli che frequenta chat e manda in giro foto non sue?


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sai cosa mi viene in mente?
Quando volevi fare gli esercizi per i glutei e io ti sbucavo dietro ora da una spalla ora dall'altra a sussurrarti "non farlooooo.... non serveeee... ma lascia stareeeee.... ma li fai la prossima voltaaaaaa"

Quindi ora lo vuoi fare tu con Fedele? 

"Maddaiiii.... ma guarda che flapflappppp.... ma osserva i miei boccoliiii... ma chi te lo fa fare di essere Fedeleeeeee"


A questo proposito, non so come andrà, ma richiedo espressamente un blog intitolato "L'importanza di essere Fedele" in onore di quel gran figo sotto tutti i punti di vista di Oscar Wilde.


----------



## mic (24 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe;bt9722 ha detto:
			
		

> Senti da che pulpito.
> Se tanto mi da tanto tu sei un fedele come lui.
> Vattene da qui che siamo tutti una brutta compagnia. Sei nella tana del lupo.
> 
> ...


in qualche modo si deve concludere, no?


----------



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2014)

mic;bt9724 ha detto:
			
		

> in qualche modo si deve concludere, no?


....la domanda sorge spontanea.
Che tipo di foto mandi non tue?
Pannocchione o faccia?

Ma poi.  I malati, ovvero i fedeli...non dovrebbero nemmeno fare i cascamorti sulle chat, ti pare?
Non é tradimento per le vostre strane menti pure quello?

Mmmhhhhh


----------



## mic (24 Febbraio 2014)

E poi, non eri tu ad avere un sacco di nickAmoreSegreto qui dentro?


----------



## mic (24 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe;bt9725 ha detto:
			
		

> ....la domanda sorge spontanea.
> Che tipo di foto mandi non tue?
> Pannocchione o faccia?
> 
> ...


No.
poi io mando SOLO foto mie. Bastano quelle.....


----------



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2014)

mic;bt9726 ha detto:
			
		

> E poi, non eri tu ad avere un sacco di nickAmoreSegreto qui dentro?


Ma cosa centro io.
Mica sono fedele.
Sono una sporca fedifraga.
E di nick amori segreti ne ho solo due.
che manco lo sanno, quindi...


----------



## mic (24 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe;bt9728 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma cosa centro io.
> Mica sono fedele.
> Sono una sporca fedifraga.
> E di nick amori segreti ne ho solo due.
> che manco lo sanno, quindi...


scusa, ma farglielo sapere? Magari contraccambiano...


----------



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2014)

mic;bt9727 ha detto:
			
		

> No.
> poi io mando SOLO foto mie. Bastano quelle.....


Ho capito.
Appartieni alla terribile fazione dei fedeli figa di legno.
Fai annusare sesso ma poi non lo dai.
Attento mic.
Prima o poi saranno cazzi tuoi.

Ma se mandi in giro foto del tuo pannocchione non é  he mi metti in lista?
Giusto per ricordarmi com é un pipino fedele.


----------



## mic (24 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe;bt9730 ha detto:
			
		

> Ho capito.
> Appartieni alla terribile fazione dei fedeli figa di legno.
> Fai annusare sesso ma poi non lo dai.
> Attento mic.
> ...


non mancherò Tebe.
mandami in PM come le preferisci.


----------



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2014)

mic;bt9729 ha detto:
			
		

> scusa, ma farglielo sapere? Magari contraccambiano...


Per ora mi dedico al reale.
Per il virtuale quando avró tempo.
Se. Avró tempo.


----------



## mic (24 Febbraio 2014)

Fai bene. Insisti...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Febbraio 2014)

Ma basta giurare e spergiurare sul mio pipino! a me serve!! 

E poi non è colpa mia se ti piacciono solo quelli che non puoi avere o che avresti potuto avere se solo.... :mrgreen:

In ogni caso sto tupo sa il fatto suo e secondo me ti sta prendendo dal alto giusto. Vedrai che te lo da. Prmia o poi. Tu lo sai.. io tifo per te! :up:


----------



## lothar57 (24 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe;bt9722 ha detto:
			
		

> Senti da che pulpito.
> Se tanto mi da tanto tu sei un fedele come lui.
> Vattene da qui che siamo tutti una brutta compagnia. Sei nella tana del lupo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57;bt9735 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe;bt9722 ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (24 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe;bt9736 ha detto:
			
		

> lothar57;bt9735 ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fantastica (24 Febbraio 2014)

.. e se fosse invece un infedele, ma magari non gli piaci o non si fida, e così lui vende bene le sue professionali arti di parola?


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Febbraio 2014)

È proprio questo giochetto del "ilmiopannocchionenontelodo" che ti attira...come un bimbo che non condivide il suo giochino secondo me cede! Eccome se cede..con il tuo flap flap... tebe tebe tebe tebe!! 

Tifo.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Febbraio 2014)

Sai però... spero che tu non mi detesti per questo, ma per una volta non tifo per te. Alla fine... è bello che una persona riesca a rimanere fedele a se stessa.
Mettiamola così... visto che cmq a me interessa di te e non di Fedele, spero che ti passi presto il trip per lui


----------



## mic (25 Febbraio 2014)

Magari non è così facile....
Magari è un tipo che affascina...
In maniera normale, naturale.
Mah...


----------



## Eliade (27 Febbraio 2014)

Ma dove cacchio li trovi tutti 'sti uomini fedeli??
Io li trovo tutti, diciamo, grandi e sposati/impegnati....e che palle! 
Rattusi...


----------

